# HD Picture on Dynex TV



## pappy (Oct 14, 2010)

I have a Dynex 47" HD TV hooked up to a Pioneer AV receiver for surround sound which currently went on the fritz, now I have to watch TV without the HD factor. When I click component 1 on the tv remote I get the hd picture but no sound, is there a way to get sound and a hd picture.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

The solution should be in the audio settings in the TV's menus. You probably have it set to use an external system, assuming it is not a pure monitor.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Unlike HDMI component only carries the picture and no sound. Youll need to connect two channel audio from the cable box to the tv to get sound.


----------



## pappy (Oct 14, 2010)

I dont know how to connect 2 channel audio, can you please explain or how about I disconnect coaxial cables from the cable box to the tv and hook up a HDMI cable, would this produce sound: thanx


----------



## jd371 (Feb 24, 2012)

Where the component cable plugs into the tv there should be a red and white jack next to it. Just plug into that from your source device. If you still get no sound you have to enable the tv speakers from the menu as stated above. Hope this helps.


----------



## pappy (Oct 14, 2010)

It works fine now, thank you very much


----------



## bxbigpipi (Feb 2, 2012)

I bought my son a dynex for his birthday and it did not work. I called dynex and they couldn't help, I called fios and they couldn't help either. I had to take it back and switched it for an insignia. No problems what so ever!!


----------

